# Wrightsoft Load software



## nleroux

Anybody got a copy of Rightsuite v.6 with modules J,Draw,and Duct?
I had my computer worked on and the tech formated my hard drive. I cannot find my software and Wrightsoft no longer supports the old version. I have all my liscense and key info. 

New version costs @$1700.00. can't afford.
Thanks


----------



## siddle

Well only a few could afford $1700 if it is for the second time someone is going to buy the same thing. Why don't you check any torrent websites? It's not recommended, but... it could work sometimes.


----------



## nleroux

*Wrightsoft Torrent*

I have no experience with torrents or other types of code breaking and while I'm not ethically opposed to doing that since I have the licenses, I have been afraid of downloading some virus or trojan that would wreck my computer. Have you any experience with these sites?


----------



## siddle

Well I did downloaded a couple of softwares from torrent sites before. Lemme try to search for 'Rightsuite' through torrents and I'll let you know.


----------



## JohnH1

I may have what you need if you are using the license on the red floppy. you will need a open licence on the floppy to get it to operate. I will check when I get back to the office what exactly I have. It has been years since I upgraded the wright soft.


----------



## alongston

You might contact the company and since you have the licenses they may give you an old copy if they have it. Or ask them for a discount toward the one they do support.


----------



## siddle

Yes, that may work since he already has the license.


----------



## mam918

nleroux said:


> Anybody got a copy of Rightsuite v.6 with modules J,Draw,and Duct?
> I had my computer worked on and the tech formated my hard drive. I cannot find my software and Wrightsoft no longer supports the old version. I have all my liscense and key info.
> 
> New version costs @$1700.00. can't afford.
> Thanks


According to their website you can upgrade it to the new version for $250


----------



## haleymcadams1

nleroux said:


> Anybody got a copy of Rightsuite v.6 with modules J,Draw,and Duct?
> I had my computer worked on and the tech formated my hard drive. I cannot find my software and Wrightsoft no longer supports the old version. I have all my liscense and key info.
> 
> New version costs @$1700.00. can't afford.
> Thanks


You used the word "formatted". If your computer is formatted then probably all of the files are erased except for the drive that isn't formatted that is. There is only one possible way, to recover those but that is if you backup all of your files to the backup drive.


----------

